# Christmas Shopping Deadline



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

When do you try and have it done by?


----------



## tsade (Nov 26, 2007)

december 20 so i have a few days to wrap them up all nice and purdy!


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

The last couple of years I have been making edible Christmas gifts, breads, cookies, candies..so I try and have it all done by the 23rd.


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

It's my first Christmas away from home (I'm from Canada, living in Ireland) so I had to have all my presents for home shipped by Dec. fifth, but I got it done a couple of days ago. My immediate family's getting a couple of Christmas baubbles, and a hamper I've ordered online (shipping things myself is insanely expensive,) and my aunt/uncle/cousins/cousins husbands are getting a percel filled with chocolates, cookies, and a couple small things you can't get back home.

I've got a couple friends here, but I think I'm just going to do some baking (chocolate cheesecake brownies, cookies,) because everyone here seems to go crazy for homemade stuff.

Just a note for everyone, right now I'm working in retail for the first time, so PLEASE, PEOPLE, CALM DOWN! IT'S NOT THE END OF THE WORLD, IT'S JUST CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Well at least you try and have it done by Christmas day! How do you all feel about giving gift cards? I find they are great gifts and stocking stuffers.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd love to get it all done early but usually end up going the 23rd or 24th to finish up.......grr! I hate the crowds! I really think I suffer from whatever phobia that means a fear of crowds. I can't stand it.

I like giving and receiving gift cards. Les (my other half) doesn't agree. He thinks they are not personal enough. Well, what about when you finally settle on whatever for that person on your list who has everything and if they don't, they just buy it?


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe he's used to the days when gift cards only had the company's text logo on the card.  Now they make a lot of different designs on the cards to fit a personality. Gift cards are available everywhere too! Even grocery stores have them. For example, did you know that Safeway has over 250 different types of gift cards for all types of stores?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We don't have Safeway, but I've noticed a lot of different ones in the check-out lane of Walmart. There are two people on our list who have everything they want and if they say they want something, then they go out and buy it before a birthday or holiday. It's so frustrating to spend hours online or walking around stores trying to figure out what to buy for them. A simple VISA or Master Card would be a nice gift so they can use it for whatever they want or need.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Long lines are something I like to avoid too. Online shopping is another blessing. Did you know you can even buy gift cards online that you can personalize with your own pictures and text? Whatever it takes to avoid those killer Christmas shoppers!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't do Christmas shopping. I'm one of those people who do not like this holiday at all. I just hunker down and wait for it to pass.

Jock


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

This year has been such a huge financial nightmare that my family is sticking with cards.Fortunately,everyone is not too concerned about it because we're not a big "holiday" family and we're spread out all over the U.S.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

So you do a lot of mailing of gift cards around Christmas time? How is dealing with the post office around this time? Where do you get your Gift Cards from?


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Fortunately,my card list is less than 10.I was never one to send out a flurry of cards to everyone at the holidays,just the main family and significant friends.

I just drop them off at the post office at the drive-up box and never set foot in there!

Cards I just snag at Target;they have some nice ones early in the season.Last year I was in a hurry and accidentally got cards in Spanish...I sent them anyways because I found it amusing.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Haha. That is too funny. That is good you don't have to set foot in the post office. I don't think anyone would want to during the holidays. 

I thought the idea for a personalized gift card was cool seeing that I can upload my own picture and write my own text on the card. This makes it more personal IMO. I also like knowing that the gift card will not be thrown away after its used and be kept as keep sake.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

January 5th..:lol:


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Well here's an idea if you would like to avoid mailing out your gift cards and dealing with post office, you can buy them online at this site and have them mailed out for you. Like I mentioned earlier, you can personalize the card with your own picture and text too. Keepsake gift cards...
Buy/Send gift cards online: SAFEWAY


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I understand some Orthodox Christians celebrate Christmas on January 6 or 7. I had a colleague who's Serbian Orthodox; she had to take a personal day to observe Christmas in January.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Which I've always found to be terrible..they force almost EVERYONE to take 12.25 off, but you have to take a personal day off for Religious reasons!!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I typically try to have them done ASAP but I do take the time to go around to find meaningful gifts (not the typical socks and/or underwear) so if I see something perfect a few months in advance then I will reserve it. Thus far

Cameron (my 12 y/o cousin) - Halo:Ghosts of Onyx...a book based on the popular Microsoft video game series Halo. I've read this 1, its pretty interesting from a gamer's standpoint and as a fan of the video game

Meagan (my 9 y/o cousin) - Big Book of Animals...I was originally looking for a reference book based mostly on rabbits since she wanted 1 for her birthday but never got it. That or finding her a big rabbit stuffed toy, shes into those. 

Mom - NY Times Touch screen Soduku game...mom is sooooo into soduku now, its not funny. She has piles of these things around from dedicated books to newspaper clippings. 

Eric (my best friend since high school) - George Carlin Box Set (1986-1999)...I find us quoting either Russell Peters or George Carlin all the time, 2 of the best stand ups in both our opinions. 

Secret Santa (all I know is I gotta buy for a lady) - Tea and coffee cup basket. This I had a bit of an issue with with just $20 max limit. I found this beautiful bamboo woven box with tea leaves inside. Then saw this neat coffee mug with a spoon that fits into a slot through the mug's handle, all porcelain. I'm going to basket it up with some gourmet hot chocolate and wrap it up nicely with cellophane. 

I'm stumped on the little 1, Jordan (18months old). Older people I have little problems figuring something out for but the very young are almost impossible. Kids got lots of toys and lots of clothes, I may have to be creative on this!


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Headless Chicken- That sounds like you have your strategy set up nicely. Are you all done with shopping yet? 

Is the Secret Santa for work or with family?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh this is what I've bought so far and the SS is for work. At work, everyone put me in charge of buying something for our 4 bosses with the collection money...they chose me because I supposedly know booze better then anyone else there. Collected around $50 thus far and its for 4 people and I ain't gonna make it look cheap so I bought up almost $90 worth of booze, I bought up those gift sets so they're a little pricier but so much better then just handing them a bottle of wine or liquor. 

I still got a few more to buy for and I've already spent $400 of money I don't have to begin with...well, its the holidays I guess...


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Headless Chicken, I see how a gift set makes it more presentable. If you are going to hand them a bottle of whiskey by itself, you might as well wrap it in a paper bag too, huh.  

No one has mentioned anything about gift exchange at work, but that's good I guess so I can focus on spending more for selected family members. I say selected cuz I pick 10 lucky ones out of almost 50... I've relied on online shopping and gift cards this year to avoid malls. I think I did pretty well as far as spending goes too. 2 weeks left! :bounce:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

This year my husband's at sea over Christmas and new year so we're doing it all on the 22nd and I havnt blooming started yet. You cant count 2 Lindt santas and a bottle of scrummy port can u?
To be honest, and no Bah humbug intended, I'm more concerned with getting the company van through its mot tomorrow.
Shopping will be done online with a day drip to Edinburgh on Sunday for special stuff. That should do it. So I'll be done by the 16th


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

They include the glasses so if by chance my bosses wanna share a shot of Frangelico or Crown Royal, I'm game!!!


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Haha. That's sounds like you all have great relationships with your bosses! At my work, prolly just hand out Christmas cards, candy, or gift cards. I haven't heard about anything big going on, it's still kinda of early, no?


----------



## shortstack (Aug 6, 2007)

My office is doing a bunch of charity drives. The downside is that my department, the full office and several other small groups are all doing different ones and suddenly the requests for donations is getting kind of insane!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Only with the Chef and the site manager, as for the director...I can't say without bleeping out a few pages.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been know to be out shopping on Christmas Eve but these days I am a bit more organized and try to have everything as early as possible. The shops are just too hectic around this time of year and I'd rather avoid the crowds.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Tell me about it. Thats why I find getting all my shopping away from the mall as helpful as possible. Gift cards and online shopping were the route I took. Ever think of trying those 2 ideas to avoid the mall?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I try to do the majority online during the seasonal rush but I hate how some items I want are almost always out of stock even before Christmas shopping. I had that copy of George Carlin for my friend Eric for 2 weeks out of stock now...I may just end up canceling it and figuring out something else.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I hope whatever last minute idea you come up with is successful. Remember, most major grocery stores may be able to help you out with finding a gift solution if your friend isn't offended by plastic... Have happy holidays.


----------

